# Project 'Z' Website



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Project 'Z' 


Keith


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Amazing car*

Good luck with it Keith !


----------



## Charlie (Jul 20, 2001)

*Amazing car*

Just the diet to get right now dude


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Suffer baby, suffer..*

WHAT ??? NO MORE INDIAN ?? ARE YOU KIDDING ?????


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Cheers Andre

Going to Crail drag strip this Sunday to try the car out,
the car has not been registered yet so it will have to go to Crail on a trailer,
I have only driven the car about 5 miles so far and that was not in anger.
Rod Bell drove the car flat out at 1.3 bar boost on optimax,all I am going to say is it felt awesome from the passenger seat going up through the 6 speed dogbox without using the clutch.
this is the set up I will runing the car at Crail for a start on Sunday, I may turn the boost up a bit after I have done a few runs.

the car is built to run at 2 bar boost at 9500 revs on race fuel
cant wait to find out what that feels like.


Keith


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Keith,

You must be happy to finally get your hands on it   

It really looks like a SERIOUS performer :smokin: 
The full spec is extraordinary!!!

Good Luck.


----------



## u_ali (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi Keith...
The car looks amazing, all I can say about the spec is WOW.



Usmann Ali


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Excellent stuff, keith. Gotta luv tah serious engine with the big twins sitting up top. Best of luck with your runs on Sunday.

Cya O!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Keith,
I can't wait to see this car, unfortunately I'll not make Crail this weekend. 

Next time mate.......


----------



## Norris Designs (Aug 4, 2002)

Keith - Car looks excellent, spec list is seriously impressive as well!!!

What sort of times are you hoping for at Crail tomorrow? Please post up results after your runs, I will wait with baited breath. 

Cheers & Goodluck

Simon


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*First Run*

wish you all the best tomorrow Keith.

Glen


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

That looks fierce... exactly how it should... hahaha.

Love it, the shake down should be quite a buzz for you...

Good luck today matey.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

That's one serious car Keith, good luck tomorrow. Let Charlie have a go won't you....


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Norris Designs said:


> *Keith - Car looks excellent, spec list is seriously impressive as well!!!
> 
> What sort of times are you hoping for at Crail tomorrow? Please post up results after your runs, I will wait with baited breath.
> 
> ...


Thanks Simon

To be honest I have no idea what times it will do ???????
I picked the car up from Newcastle on the 30th drove to R.B Motorsport took it off the trailer, 
he then gave it a full inspection,changed the oils then took it out for a road test
Rod drove the car first so that he could try the clutch and dogbox to see if they were ok
I was very happy to sit in the passenger seat and watch it fly through the gears without any problem. 
we went back to the workshop then I went for a drive round the lanes not the best roads to try and go fast
I only drove the car for about 5 miles because it had not been registered yet.
I then put it back on the trailer drove back to Aberdeen and have not drove it since.

so I will just have to see how tomorrow goes  


Keith:smokin:


----------



## turbob12 (Nov 3, 2002)

Hi Keith,

I wasn't going to go to Crail tomorrow but I reckon I will now just to see your car go up the strip.


----------



## Charlie (Jul 20, 2001)

*I wasn't going to go to Crail tomorrow but I reckon I will now just to see your car g*

Crail will be bumpin tomorrow,Max Power day! and 10K peeps expected
9 am kick-off for us


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Only 6 injectors?! 

In all seriousness, nice piece of kit Keith ... good luck with it sir 

Dan.


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Go for it Keith*

cor wish I could be up there to see it Keith,
good lick and have a nice day
Gary


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

Nice one Keith I hope it goes well and you enjoy it mate.. Cant wait to see it at TOTB2

Dan....


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

The day did not go well  


I was the first car to run they gave me number 1 on my car
I gave it 8500 revs 1.3 bar boost,I let the clutch out and it just flew off the line.
so it was 1st into 2nd then into 3rd then into 4th but no drive there,I did not crunch the gear
it went in clean just nothing there ? . 
went back out again to try and drive it going from 3rd to 5th but this was no good doing this dropped all the boost and revs off to much,so it was car back on trailer and homeward bound
so the car will now have to go to R.B Motorsport and get the gearbox out to strip it and see what has went wrong
It would have not been so bad if it had been at the end of the day but the very first run 

As the saying goes back to the drawing board

Keith


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Sorry to hear this Keith, defo not good, hope it's something straight forward to fix.

Did you get a time for the aborted run ?


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

im so sorry to hear that keith i was all excited about it myself i hope u can sort it out soon


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Bad luck Keith!

But how was it going in 1st, 2nd and 3rd then?


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*Project 'Z'*



Howsie said:


> *Bad luck Keith!
> 
> But how was it going in 1st, 2nd and 3rd then? *



Howsie 

AWESOME 

To get the car off the line it needs 8500 revs,or it just bogs down
then after that you have to be ready to go up through the gears very fast 
I think the time I got was a 13 something but I free wheeled
in and out of 4th gear from just over half way down the 1/4 all the way to the finish.
if this problem with the box had not happened I would have got a very good time.
I feel sorry for Charlie and Tommy for all the hard work and the time to help me out.we left home at 630am for nothing.
to say the least I am gutted,but onward and upward as they say
350 mile trip to Rod Bell next weekend to find out what went wrong.


----------



## ColinM (Sep 29, 2002)

Did you get a 60ft time, I am guessing it was good.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Aww Bugger!


----------



## Norris Designs (Aug 4, 2002)

Keith - Very sorry to hear about your problems today, I know how dis-heartening it is to have a technical hitch......bloody cars.........why do we all bother!

At least you are testing the car and ironing out the gremlins before TOTB2! Goodluck with fixing the gearbox.  

Cheers

Simon

p.s. what times did you get on 60ft and 1/8mile ET and 1/8 terminal? Were there any other quick cars there today?


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Hey Keith*

It was not a waste of time, as Simon says its usefull to get to grips with the car and at least the first 3 gears made you grin 
at least you had a trailer, I had to drive mine last time i foked it


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

I hope you get it sorted mate.. what was you 60ft times??

Hello Gary any luck with my e-mail?

Dan...


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Hi tj*

I have just got in from work and am just going over the pub to sink 2 ice cold pints of somberg free larger 
e-mail tommorrow 
bye bye


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: Project 'Z'*



> AWESOME
> 
> ...


Well I hope it doesn't work out too costly for you to repair mate. Did you have anybody taking any video footage? I'd imagine it would look pretty awesome.


----------



## slippyr4 (May 2, 2002)

highly cool. but wtf is "Combustion Room Processing and Capacity to Adjust" ????


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Keith*

As both Simon and Gary said its not a waste of time, only a bummer than crail of so far away I suppose.

What 60ft and 1/8 mile times and speed to you get ?

Hope all goes well with the box 

I thought you were stripping the engine prior to any runs anyhow, why didnt you?

Andy


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

ColinM said:


> *Did you get a 60ft time, I am guessing it was good. *


I think the 60ft time was about 1.6 sec 
I was that pi$$ed off I did not even go and get the time slip
it was get the car on the trailer because we are out of here.
cant be bad for the very first run in the car at crail
plus the car was running on optimax at only 1.3 bar boost.
my intention was to do a few runs on low boost to use up the pump fuel 
then put in some race fuel and turn up the boost.
but we did not get that far.

Keith


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: Keith*



Dirk Diggler said:


> *
> 
> I thought you were stripping the engine prior to any runs anyhow, why didnt you?
> 
> Andy *



Andy

Rod gave the car a full inspection
changed the oils,gave it a good road test and he was happy that the car and engine were sound.
it has good oil pressure runs about 8 bar when on song
the idea was to take the car home go to Crail get a time for TOTB
then take the car back to Rod for a full strip and rebuild before TOTB. 
so it is sooner rather than later, down the M6 next weekend for me then.

Keith:smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Sorry to read that Keith  
I hope it's going better next time !

Andre.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Sorry to here about this too Keith but, as you said, onward and upward!
I hope the gearbox is not too bad to sort out and Good Luck for the next run..... :smokin:


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

I have just been told that a friend of mine
took a video of my launch yesterday I will go and get it tonight
and see if it can be put up on Project 'Z' Website.

Keith


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Sorry to hear about the troubles, look forward to the vid and can't wait to hear it full song in TOTB2.

Parm


----------



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

Keith,

Sorry to hear of your troubles. I'm going to be down at Rods this Saturday so I may see you down there.

Talat.


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Bit of a bummer on the day Keith but I can vouch for it sounding very healthy and looking good up to the half way line when it became apparant it was off power. I think we got some footage of it if so I will pass it along if it turns out ok.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Talat

Is your car ready now
the last day i was there Rod was putting in your engine back together
I will maybe see you Saturday morning then.

Keith


----------



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

*Not yet*

Keith,

Nope it won't be ready for a couple of weeks yet - I'm just going down to drop off my LSD. See you Saturday 

Talat.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Big up ya Keith*

for havin the balls to run it mate.

Little setback mate  but you've had a taster and I bet you are itching for the whole deal  .

Keep well.

Glen


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*video clip*



Crail Loser said:


> *Bit of a bummer on the day Keith but I can vouch for it sounding very healthy and looking good up to the half way line when it became apparant it was off power. I think we got some footage of it if so I will pass it along if it turns out ok. *


Hi Mark

If you have a clip of my 1/8 mile run can you send it to me 
I have sent you a P/M.
Just home from my friends house his video clip is as much use as a ashtray on a motorbike 
I thought it was only women that could not work cameras  

Keith


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: Big up ya Keith*



TOKYO said:


> * but you've had a taster and I bet you are itching for the whole deal  .
> 
> Keep well.
> 
> Glen *


Glen
Yes I have had a good taster on how it goes
I cant even begin to imagine what it is going to be like at
2 bar boost at 9500 revs 

there is one thing for sure it is going to be fast 
up through the gears:smokin: 

Keith


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

hi m8
unlucky on the run but youll be up an running soon
K


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*keith,*

Rod will sort it, then u can show the true numbers of the BEAST!!


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

What sort of gearbox does it have?


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*car spec*



kingsley said:


> *What sort of gearbox does it have? *


kingsley

If you click on the link for Project 'Z' Website at the start of this thread 
then click on car spec you will see everything that has been done also what has been fitted.

the car is fitted with a HKS 6 Speed Dogbox.

Keith


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

I presume the box is supposed to be able to take this sort of power (on the basis that it's a performance part for a Skyline)?


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

kingsley said:


> *I presume the box is supposed to be able to take this sort of power (on the basis that it's a performance part for a Skyline)? *


I would like to think so at £7500 plus vat:smokin: 


Keith


----------



## AlanB (Mar 8, 2003)

OUCH!!!

Just saw the pics on the website, I take it that was part of 4th gear!!!
Any other damage done?


----------



## MONKEYmark (Apr 17, 2003)

bad news, would not expect a quality geabox of that price to give up the ghost. what sort of power can they handle.

hope you get it sorted soon


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*gearbox*

If you look in project Z web site 
you will see the 4th gear dog ring in 4 parts 

Keith


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*kieth,*

was that the only damage, looking at the bits initially i thought thered be more carnage than that, and i thought may'be that goey oil would have kept that dog ring together. ha! only jokin kieth, at least it aint all that bad, just hope the parts come handy.

good luck,

mark r..


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*4th gear dog ring*

Mark r

Yes that was the only part that was damaged.
Rod is in the process of ordering the new part from HKS
so I hope that the dog ring is in stock .
not sure if I will keep this gearbox or sell it
I am very tempted to fit a OS Giken sequential box
it will all come down to money
I would have one in a minute if I could sell my R33.  


Keith:smokin:


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*HKS*

kieth, you'd like to think the hks box is about as good as it gets, must be worth a good try when rods rebuilt it, good luck anyway.

mark r..


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: HKS*



mark r said:


> *kieth, you'd like to think the hks box is about as good as it gets, must be worth a good try when rods rebuilt it, good luck anyway.
> 
> mark r.. *


Mark

the HKS dogbox is awesome up through the gears 
it is just as fast as a sequential

Keith


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: HKS*



keith said:


> *
> 
> the HKS dogbox is awesome up through the gears
> it is just as fast as a sequential
> ...


Well, first second and third are!!!


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: HKS*



Cord said:


> *Well, first second and third are!!!  *



Gazmo1 

Get back to work, you had a long weekend last week
Rod and Cord needs that 4th gear fast from HKS.

Cord you any good with a CNC  :smokin: 


Keith


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: HKS*



keith said:


> *Gazmo1
> Get back to work, you had a long weekend last week
> 
> Cord you any good with a CNC  :smokin:
> Keith *


Ha ha ha, get crackin that whip Keith. 
If you can convince me it's a bit of a buggy you need making I will have it done in nano seconds!!


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*kieth*

wont take em long, that is, if they can escape the jaws of the red lion.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: kieth*



mark r said:


> *wont take em long, that is, if they can escape the jaws of the red lion. *


Mark 

Are you sure it not the farmers arms 
it may be the tracking or the camber on the road that makes 
there cars pull to the right when they get near that pub.

Keith


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

We are running a new variant of apexi ECU's with I.T.S.

For those of you that aren't in the know, that Intelligent Tracking System. Mine is tuned for Stella, where as Rod (being an old timer) has his optimised for Smooth


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Project Z new Drag gearbox left Japan today
hope to have it in Aberdeen this Friday
get the car back on the road next week    :smokin: 

Keith


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Hey Keith*

you should have brought TRUST, mines ready hip hip hooray,
New improved and from TRUST,
And I only have to go to KENT to collect it yeeeeeeehhhhhhhaaaaa
regards
Gary


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Hi Gary

looked into buying a trust box but it was the wrong gearing
plus it has the small imput shaft,no good for my clutch

they are also very loud being s/cut so i have been told 

Keith


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*plus*

At 9000 revs in 6th gear it will give my car a top speed of about 224 Mph
that should be good fun as this car revs all the way to 9500 revs 

should be good over the 1.25 mile at TOTB:smokin: 


Keith


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Keith,

Which gearbox did you go for?

Phil


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

keith said:


> *Hi Gary
> 
> looked into buying a trust box
> 
> ...


I am gald your engine is nice and quiet at 9000rpm then !! 

Good luck with the next runs..

/Steve


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Keith*

You looked in the wrong direction then, mine has nothing in common with anything you have mentioned 
regards
Gary


----------

